# My cornsnake



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to introduce everyone to my cornsnake "fluffy" ... he used to belong to a lady that had far too many reptiles to take care of and this one in particular was really skinny so I took him. I have had him for about 8 months now, he has grown a whole foot in length and has fattened up a lot. 
Here he is ... sorry for the photo quality, was taken on my phone :tongue1:


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh WOW he is gorgeous!!! Love his name too :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the colouring is so gorgeous.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Love love love!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with Majicre, Fluffy's coloring is beautiful!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

